# Pregnant or Not???



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just want a ask a question aboutmy electric blue cichlids. Lately they've been breeding quite frequently and i've watched them over and over to try and see whats wrong. The problem is that after about a week of having the eggs in their mouths they just disappear, and slowly during that week the bulge in their mouths seems to shrink. I'm not sure if it has to do with the tank size (100Litres) or the amount of fish in the tank (2 males - 8 females). It has happened about 5 times and even with the females that have successfully bred before. 
Please give me some help on this if you have any knowledge.
Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is a very small tank for those fish, but your sex ratio is right. The females prob. don't feel safe enough to hold to term. Do you have another tank you can use for brooding females?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

dude above me is right.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

KK thanks I thought the tank was too small. I'm probably geting a 4ft tank for Christmas so hopefully they should be alright by then.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fill the tank with rocks.pile them up so there are lots of places for them to hide.if you have 10 fish in that tank;then you need 15-20 hiding places.when they feel safe they will come out more and the females will keep the fry.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Lohachata I'm already doing that
Cheers


----------

